# Kompakt WAKÜ in Modular



## wievieluhr (3. September 2013)

*Kompakt WAKÜ in Modular*

Hi Liebes PCGH Forum!

ich hab nach halber Stunde suche im Internet keine brauchbaren Antworten gefunden:
Möglicherweise ist es schon Indiz dafür, dass meine Idee quatsch ist.
also:

eine Kompakt wakü hat ja eigentlich bis auf den Ausgleichsbehäter alles was auch eine Modulare hat ....
pumpe cpu kühler radi.....


wäre es nun möglich wenn man Den CPU kühlkörper mit der integrierten Pumpe nimmt und die Anschlüsse vom Radi Trennt, diesen mit einem Größen Radi zu verbinden, von dem Größeren Radi in einen Ausgleichsbehäter und dann wieder zur CPU ?

ich will jetz nix hören von wegen "kauf dir gleich was richtiges"
ich möchte eure Einschätzung haben, ob es technisch machbar ist.

zum Verbinden kämen mir normale Schläuche in den Sinn, die (pi mal Daumen) Draufpassen, und damit alles BOMBENfest sitzt so Schellen ausm Baumarkt für Gartenschläuche.

das mögliche Problem was mir in den Sinn kommt ist (die Konnektivität aussen vor gelassen) doch nur, dass die Pumpe möglicherweise nicht stark genug sein könnte?

seht ihr noch andere Probleme? Korrosion könnte ich mit einer Opfer anode Vorbeugen..... (aber die meisten kompakt waküs haben doch nen Kupferkühlkörper also einfach Kupfer-Radi ? )

freue mich auf Antworten,

gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## Monsjo (3. September 2013)

*AW: Kompakt WAKÜ in Modular*

Das gibts sogar, nennt sich Eisberg. 
Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L (RL-EB24-16FK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## the.hai (3. September 2013)

*AW: Kompakt WAKÜ in Modular*

Eisberg

das ist die einzige kompaktwakü, die individuell zusammenstellbar ist. inwieweit die pumpe aber einen echten kreislaufstemmt, kann ich nicht beantworten.

mein eigenes projekt mit ner h100, wo die pumpe mittlerweile verstorben ist und ne "richtige" wakü zum einsatz kommt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...iator-goes-inside-800d-900d-ist-zu-teuer.html


ich denke damit sollten alle deine fragen beantwortet werden.


----------



## wievieluhr (3. September 2013)

*AW: Kompakt WAKÜ in Modular*

was ein gerät 
Danke für schnelle antworten.

ich werde das vllt einfach mal in nächster zukunft an meiner H60 ausprobieren....
wenn die Pumpe hops geht hab ich noch nen Boxed lüfter für den übergang .... (weil ja dann schon ausgleichsbehälter und radi von ner echten wakü da sind  )

und reversibel dürfte es auch im gewissen ausmaß sein, weil man ja die das ganze auch mit schellen am original wieder befestigen kann.

edit: danke für Forenlink 
sieht sehr eindrucksvoll aus :richtig schick hingekriegt.
und in meinem Fall sollte es sowiso als Übergangslösung geplant sein. wie lang war deine Laufzeit bei (wieviel bist du den PC durchschnittlich am nutzen? )
Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## the.hai (3. September 2013)

*AW: Kompakt WAKÜ in Modular*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> edit: danke für Forenlink
> sieht sehr eindrucksvoll aus :richtig schick hingekriegt.
> und in meinem Fall sollte es sowiso als Übergangslösung geplant sein. wie lang war deine Laufzeit bei (wieviel bist du den PC durchschnittlich am nutzen? )
> Gruß Wievieluhr


 
es halt nen halbes jahr wunderbar funktioniert und erst als ich den radi von draußen nach drinnen verlagert habe, hats die pumpe nichmehr gepackt. keine ahnung, warum sie verstorben ist. mit ner direkten nutzung hatte das denke ich mal nichts zu tun.

und reversibel ist so eine sache, du wirst die h60 nieweider so zusammenkriegen, wie sie jetzt ist. allein schon wegen dem problem des befüllens.


----------



## wievieluhr (3. September 2013)

*AW: Kompakt WAKÜ in Modular*

das mit dem befüllen wirds größte problem sein.... hast recht .... vllt in nem Tauchbecken 

gruß wievieluhr


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. September 2013)

*AW: Kompakt WAKÜ in Modular*

es gibt von swiftech einen cpu-kühler, der auch eine pumpe mit aufgesetzt hat. apogee irgendwas

edit: apogee drive 2
http://www.swiftech.com/ApogeeDrive2.aspx

so wie es aussieht, ist auf dem kühler eine laing ddc verbaut. somit schonmal eine vernüftige pumpe


----------



## wievieluhr (3. September 2013)

*AW: Kompakt WAKÜ in Modular*

ich möchte aber in zukunft auf ne tutti kompletti Wakü umsteigen.... und da ist meiner meinung nach ne extra pumpe besser als eine integrierte ....
 ausserdem ist der CPUblock aus ner Kompakt wakü so des Maximum an akzeptabler größe.....

der mod an der H60 wäre dann die übergangslösung


----------

